# AT&T DSL Modem Issues



## mike2874 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have AT&T DSL with filters on all jacks with the modem/router connected to my Office PC and then the 4 Ethernet outputs run throughout the house. I have 10 devices connected to the router some via Ethernet and some via Wi-Fi but maybe only 5 devices are used at a time.

I’ve gone through for 4 or 5 of their Netgear 7550 and Pace 4111N model/routers but nothing fixes the problem. I’ve also had them run a dedicated line with it's own filiter to my office where the modem/router is connected but that didn’t help either.

This is the problem:
When using the Netgear 7550 I constantly have a hard time loading web pages on my Office PC but the signal going to my other devices (Ethernet & Wireless) seem to work fine (seldom drops signal). Rarely does the connection icon on my PC ever show disconnected and never on the modem which seems strange. I can load pages on the Office PC but sometimes it takes 30 -60 seconds or so… I’m using Windows 7. I get my email via Windows Live Mail on my PC and it greatly affects my ability to get my mail.

Now if I switch to the Pace 4111N modem my Office PC loads web pages fine (and email) but it drops the signal to my other devices several times a day. It drops the signal so much that to keep everyone happy in my family (except me) I have to use the Netgear 7550.

I’m using Avast Free anti-virus, Comodo Free firewall, and Malwarebytes anti-malware on my Office PC… disabling the firewall makes no difference.
I should note up until about two years I had no issues. I’ve had AT&T DSL for several years and the original modem/router they provided was a 2Wire brand which never caused any problems. When it finally gave out is when they replaced it with the newer Netgear & Pace modem/routers and I’ve had issues ever since. The only difference between now and then is I now have a different PC and I’m probably using more devices with it.

AT&T does have a couple of models which I think are just modems Motorola DSL Modem Model 3360 - Equipment at AT&T and Netgear DSL Modem Model 6200 - Equipment at AT&T

Don't know if using one of those and the Netgear or Pace as routers (or a different router entirely) would make a difference or not? 

What could be going on here with the interaction between my Office PC and the Netgear? I do think the Pace may just be a lousy modem so I would like to fix the Netgear issue.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mike>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Office-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-55-E3-A6-21
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-1C-29-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2602:306:ceee:1f99:84a:4c5c:3680:93c(Pref
erred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2602:306:ceee:1f99:cd41:dc18:4cf8:ec61(Pr
eferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::84a:4c5c:3680:93c%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 31, 2014 4:23:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 02, 2014 4:23:48 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::4e60:deff:febd:9276%11
192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247226356
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-E5-FD-70-BC-5F-F4-1C-29-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{55E3A621-3B23-4BBC-994B-DD3AB5AAAEE8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:24ff:36b1:9311:1e06(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24ff:36b1:9311:1e06%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{503394BD-4F0A-4F4E-A809-C352DC348720}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Mike>


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You might have to double the price of the free one from AT&T. Something like the Asus DSL-N55U Wireless Router. Deal locally so you can return it if that's not the solution.


----------



## mike2874 (Aug 1, 2014)

Well the Netgear & Pace modem/routers definitely aren't free about $100 each. I'm not sure it's a router issue but maybe a modem one.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you checked for any firmware updates on the 2 suspected routers. Generally with issues like that they release a firmware update....worth looking into.


----------



## mike2874 (Aug 1, 2014)

Both routers have an Auto Update and if you go to Manual Update it says no updates currently available. I wonder if they ever update these?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you get to Level3 support? Ask for it. Did AT&T actually come to your office?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

mike2874 said:


> Both routers have an Auto Update and if you go to Manual Update it says no updates currently available. I wonder if they ever update these?


I've not seen/heard of router/modem auto updating themselves, not to say this is not true or false, just that I've not heard of it. The only way to manually update the firmware is through the routers webbased admin page and to do that you have to input the 192.168.x.x for what ever ISP your using. In this case it's AT&T. Then you have to log into the admin page with user name and password in order to make any changes or update the firmware. 

Next question; is this an actual wifi setup or is this a mobile hot spot using your mobile carrier...eg 3G or 4G LTE service?


----------



## mike2874 (Aug 1, 2014)

Corday said:


> Did you get to Level3 support? Ask for it. Did AT&T actually come to your office?



I've called so many times in the last two years and talked up the chain more than once but have no idea if it was Level3. This is actually at my house but yes they have been out 2 or 3 times once when they installed the dedicated line to my Office PC.

Every time whether calling tech support or tech coming to my house they say it's not on their end... all the lines check out coming into the house.

Of course once you have them check things inside your house they start charging. He actually did come in for a minute and checked my living room jack and first said it might be bad but then turned around and said he wasn't sure. He just replaced a guy that retired and said he was still learning. I didn't have enough confidence in him to let him continue.

The tech that retired once told me if it was computer related he didn't know how to fix it. It seems like if you call a AT&T tech they deal with computer/modem issues but the tech that comes to your house just deals with wiring.

I mean doesn't this sound like a computer/modem issue?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does a phone work when plugged into the jack?


----------



## mike2874 (Aug 1, 2014)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I've not seen/heard of router/modem auto updating themselves, not to say this is not true or false, just that I've not heard of it. The only way to manually update the firmware is through the routers webbased admin page and to do that you have to input the 192.168.x.x for what ever ISP your using. In this case it's AT&T. Then you have to log into the admin page with user name and password in order to make any changes or update the firmware.
> 
> Next question; is this an actual wifi setup or is this a mobile hot spot using your mobile carrier...eg 3G or 4G LTE service?



Yes whether using the Netgear or Pace and inputting 192.168.x.x and going to the routers admin page it has an auto update and a manual update. The manual updates doesn't show any updates to download but I'm thinking AT&T never updates their modems despite the fact they have issues.

From reading online I think people have issues with both modems so it's hard determine which is best... both my modems drop the signal.

This is a regular home network using both Ethernet and Wi-Fi. As I stated above the modem part of the Netgear has trouble loading pages on my desktop computer (my Office PC) that is connected directly to it. It does drop the connection some via Wi-Fi but not near as bad as the Pace.

If I substitute the Pace for the Netgear and hook it up to my desktop computer (connected directly to modem) it loads web pages fine. But it drops the Wi-Fi pretty often.

It seems like the modem part of the Pace is better than the Netgear modem and remember these are combo modem/routers.

@ Corday yes the phone works when plugged into the jack.

Since the Pace works fine connected to my Office but is lousy with Wi-Fi would a solution be to bridge it if possible and then buy a router?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

How are you determining what is dropping? in other words the isp drops you it appears as wifi is dropped or wired is dropped. but that isn't the case since the source was the internet dropping.

These modems have logs. Post a snipit of one for review.


----------



## mike2874 (Aug 1, 2014)

To tell you the truth I'm not sure what's going on. I'm on my iPad a lot and several times during the day a web page will load really slow or stop loading entirely so I reboot my iPad and it's ok. The iPad always shows I'm connected to my network.

My desktop computer is what's driving me nuts though constantly having issues loading pages. When using the Netgear modem/router connected directly to it, it has trouble loading pages but the router itself doesn't blink red nor does the computer itself show a disconnect.

I use Windows Live Mail on my computer for my email and when it refuses to load web pages it also won't download my email from the server.

The Netgear is hooked up now so here's some of the log:

2014/08/06 16:24:32 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=39247 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=53174 LEN=56 
2014/08/06 16:24:31 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15865 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=53174 LEN=56 
2014/08/06 16:24:30 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=16649 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=53174 LEN=56 
2014/08/06 16:24:30 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=131 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=18603 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=55637 LEN=111 
2014/08/06 16:24:29 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=250 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=61727 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=51869 LEN=230 
2014/08/06 16:24:28 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=94 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=50973 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=56137 LEN=74 
2014/08/06 16:24:27 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=94 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=34831 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=56137 LEN=74 
2014/08/06 16:24:26 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=79 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=14813 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=56747 LEN=59 
2014/08/06 16:24:26 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=94 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=9697 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=56137 LEN=74 
2014/08/06 16:24:24 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=102 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=26279 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=57253 LEN=82 
2014/08/06 16:24:24 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=102 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=57105 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=57253 LEN=82 
2014/08/06 16:24:22 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=119 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=29771 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62382 LEN=99 
2014/08/06 16:24:22 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=119 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=6335 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62382 LEN=99 
2014/08/06 16:24:20 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=102 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=38041 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=57253 LEN=82 
2014/08/06 16:24:19 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=79 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=9995 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=56747 LEN=59 
2014/08/06 16:24:18 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=119 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=1637 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62382 LEN=99 
2014/08/06 16:24:17 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=102 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=64277 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=57253 LEN=82 
2014/08/06 16:24:16 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=119 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=43019 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62382 LEN=99 
2014/08/06 16:24:15 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=119 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=47557 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62382 LEN=99 
2014/08/06 16:24:14 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=121 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=20707 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=64912 LEN=101 
2014/08/06 16:24:14 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=119 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=46557 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62382 LEN=99 
2014/08/06 16:24:12 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=209 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=2895 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=64212 LEN=189 
2014/08/06 16:24:12 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=209 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=59277 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=64212 LEN=189 
2014/08/06 16:24:10 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=121 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=12229 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=55813 LEN=101 
2014/08/06 16:24:10 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=121 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=40675 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=55813 LEN=101 
2014/08/06 16:24:08 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=209 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=57911 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=64212 LEN=189 
2014/08/06 16:24:07 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=36581 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=50424 LEN=58 
2014/08/06 16:24:06 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=121 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=12707 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=55813 LEN=101 
2014/08/06 16:24:05 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=209 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=54951 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=64212 LEN=189 
2014/08/06 16:24:04 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=134 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=51227 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=55813 LEN=114 
2014/08/06 16:24:03 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=134 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=20991 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=55813 LEN=114 
2014/08/06 16:24:02 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=81 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=34557 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=50234 LEN=61 
2014/08/06 16:24:02 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=121 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=29009 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=55813 LEN=101 
2014/08/06 16:24:02 CDT WRN | kernel | ICMP:logOutboundBlocked:IN=br0 OUT=ppp0 PHYSIN=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.64 DST=68.94.156.1 LEN=144 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=22789 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=116 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=58221 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=56531 LEN=96 ] 
2014/08/06 16:24:01 CDT WRN | kernel | ICMP:logOutboundBlocked:IN=br0 OUT=ppp0 PHYSIN=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.64 DST=68.94.156.1 LEN=145 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=22693 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=117 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=34085 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=55040 LEN=97 ] 
2014/08/06 16:24:00 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=119 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=4149 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=63369 LEN=99 
2014/08/06 16:24:00 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=121 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=51615 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=58003 LEN=101 
2014/08/06 16:24:00 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=75 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=32945 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=52102 LEN=55 
2014/08/06 16:23:59 CDT WRN | kernel | ICMP:logOutboundBlocked:IN=br0 OUT=ppp0 PHYSIN=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.64 DST=68.94.157.1 LEN=149 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=22405 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=121 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=53689 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=57442 LEN=101 ] 
2014/08/06 16:23:57 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=218 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=29675 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=61023 LEN=198 
2014/08/06 16:23:55 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=236 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=63195 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=49198 LEN=216 
2014/08/06 16:23:55 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=98 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=62965 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=61415 LEN=78 
2014/08/06 16:23:55 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=98 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=44373 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=61415 LEN=78 
2014/08/06 16:23:53 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=218 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=22051 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=61023 LEN=198 
2014/08/06 16:23:51 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=236 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=38657 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=49198 LEN=216 
2014/08/06 16:23:51 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=218 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=40491 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=61023 LEN=198 
2014/08/06 16:23:49 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=236 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=39301 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=49198 LEN=216 
2014/08/06 16:23:49 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=218 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=56385 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=61023 LEN=198 
2014/08/06 16:23:47 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=91 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=59673 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=53624 LEN=71 
2014/08/06 16:23:47 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=98 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=19021 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=61415 LEN=78 
2014/08/06 16:23:47 CDT WRN | kernel | ICMP:logOutboundBlocked:IN=br0 OUT=ppp0 PHYSIN=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.64 DST=68.94.157.1 LEN=232 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=21368 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=204 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=54545 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62485 LEN=184 ] 
2014/08/06 16:23:46 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=90 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=18845 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=64548 LEN=70 
2014/08/06 16:23:46 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=59097 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=64512 LEN=58 
2014/08/06 16:23:45 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=140 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=32187 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=64621 LEN=120 
2014/08/06 16:23:42 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=38931 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=54591 LEN=56 
2014/08/06 16:23:42 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=97 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=63945 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=65084 LEN=77 
2014/08/06 16:23:41 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=116 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=3873 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=50056 LEN=96 
2014/08/06 16:23:41 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=116 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=11635 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=50056 LEN=96 
2014/08/06 16:23:38 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=79 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=48215 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62905 LEN=59 
2014/08/06 16:23:38 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=97 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=25853 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=65084 LEN=77 
2014/08/06 16:23:36 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=25723 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=54591 LEN=56 
2014/08/06 16:23:35 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=79 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=8585 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62905 LEN=59 
2014/08/06 16:23:34 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=79 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=7127 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62905 LEN=59 
2014/08/06 16:23:34 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=97 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=41635 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=65084 LEN=77 
2014/08/06 16:23:33 CDT WRN | kernel | ICMP:logOutboundBlocked:IN=br0 OUT=ppp0 PHYSIN=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.64 DST=68.94.157.1 LEN=159 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=20157 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=68.94.157.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=131 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=46887 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=63817 LEN=111 ] 
2014/08/06 16:23:32 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=90 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=28871 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=52924 LEN=70 
2014/08/06 16:23:32 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=79 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=54545 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=62714 LEN=59 
2014/08/06 16:23:32 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=74 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=5475 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=65275 LEN=54 
2014/08/06 16:23:32 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=84 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=40195 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=51169 LEN=64 
2014/08/06 16:23:32 CDT WRN | kernel | logInboundBlocked:IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=89.184.82.38 DST=108.236.92.178 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=15257 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=53799 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 ACK SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405AC) 
2014/08/06 16:23:32 CDT WRN | kernel | PortScanLo:IN=ppp0 OUT=br0 SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=100 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=4191 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=54659 LEN=80 
2014/08/06 16:23:32 CDT INF | dhcpd | Discarding unknown DHCPv6 message type 11 from fe80::18a2:4d07:e1fa:1179
2014/08/06 16:23:32 CDT INF | dhcpd | Information-request message from fe80::18a2:4d07:e1fa:1179 port 546, transaction ID 0xF663E4
2014/08/06 16:23:22 CDT WRN | kernel | ICMP:logOutboundBlocked:IN=br0 OUT=ppp0 PHYSIN=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.64 DST=68.94.156.1 LEN=240 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=18855 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=212 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=9737 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=50586 LEN=192 ] 
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | No need to Send signal to the fwcntl 
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: Done with ACK packet
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | DHCPACK(br0) 192.168.1.64 bc:5f:f4:1c:29:41 Office-PC
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | DHCPINFORM(br0) 192.168.1.64 bc:5f:f4:1c:29:41 
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: After TR-111 handling of DHCP packet
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: Before TR-111 handling of DHCP packet
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT WRN | dnsmasq | TR-111: reading gateway info file open fail
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | No need to Send signal to the fwcntl 
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info done
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info done
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info done
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info done
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info done
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info done
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info done
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: writing device info
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: Done with ACK packet
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | DHCPACK(br0) 192.168.1.64 bc:5f:f4:1c:29:41 Office-PC
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | DHCPINFORM(br0) 192.168.1.64 bc:5f:f4:1c:29:41 
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: After TR-111 handling of DHCP packet
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT INF | dnsmasq | TR-111: Before TR-111 handling of DHCP packet
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT WRN | dnsmasq | TR-111: reading gateway info file open fail
2014/08/06 16:23:02 CDT WRN | kernel | logInboundBlocked:IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=23.5.170.224 DST=108.236.92.178 LEN=1227 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=59 ID=53197 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=55862 WINDOW=7776 RES=0x00 ACK PSH FIN URGP=0 OPT (0101080A3F3972803D514F2D) 
2014/08/06 16:23:01 CDT WRN | kernel | ICMP:logOutboundBlocked:IN=br0 OUT=ppp0 PHYSIN=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.64 DST=68.94.156.1 LEN=172 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=18573 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=68.94.156.1 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=144 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248


----------

